# 24hr & Amphibia



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Finally got round to snapping a couple of buys from a while back..

First up is a trusty V-A from another forum member. I've stuck a ZRC 20mm rubber on it which I think really suits it. This has definitely become my 'ol faithful'.










And then onto a more recent purchase - Raketa 24hr on un-padded 18mm appollo leather. Got this off the bay for pennies and it's a minter. I love combination of large case and thin strap. It's keeps excellent time and is really light/thin to wear - also useful for trips to China as it has the adjustable timezone chapter ring. Get's alot of wrist time this one..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

djacks42 said:


> Finally got round to snapping a couple of buys from a while back..
> 
> First up is a trusty V-A from another forum member. I've stuck a ZRC 20mm rubber on it which I think really suits it. This has definitely become my 'ol faithful'.
> 
> ...


Two classic Russians there - very nice 

Love the 24hr Raketas.

Currently got mine on black bunds:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice pair! The V-As will take any abuse and the Raketas have to be the best value 24 hr watch out there.

Here are mine:


----------

